# Links



## Scott (Oct 24, 2006)

I might be missing something, but when I tried to post a link using the link icon, it did not give me an option for how to display the link. For example, if I wanted to link to Calvin's Commentaries, the full link would display instead of an underlined and blue "Calvin's Commentaries."

Thanks


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2006)

You need to highlight the text that you want to associate with a url and then type click the link icon.


----------



## Scott (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks


----------

